# Lance tweets photo of self lounging under his yellow jerseys



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Lance tweets photo of self lounging under his yellow jerseys: 

Lance Armstrong just happens to pose next to his Tour de France jerseys | Yahoo! Sports Blogs - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

9W9W said:


> Lance tweets photo of self lounging under his yellow jerseys:
> ..


Although this will,be an admission that I was following LA on twitter, that tweet made me decide to unfollow him. Should have done it awhile back but didn't get around to it.

But I did get around to it today!


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

That picture is awesome..

"you cant erase the memories"


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

He won those jerseys in an era every rider were alleged of using EPO, and he still came out on top, he deserve that memory.

I don't support him for doping, nor do I disagree with striping him of those win, but I don't have a problem with that photo at all.


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

qwertasdfg24 said:


> He won those jerseys in an era every rider were alleged of using EPO, and he still came out on top, he deserve that memory.
> 
> I don't support him for doping, nor do I disagree with striping him of those win, but I don't have a problem with that photo at all.


+1 

in an era of doping, he just doped better. simple as that.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

What a classless thug.


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

If it makes him feel better...


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

In before the move


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. How is this still in Gen Discussion?
What a wanker.


----------



## 777 (Oct 26, 2012)

The guy is probably the best, most determined athlete on the face of the planet. He's the only reason I've ever picked up a bike.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

777 said:


> The guy is probably the best, most determined athlete on the face of the planet. He's the only reason I've ever picked up a bike.


You had better hope that he does not start picking up cross dressing rent boys.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Classic Lance


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

in as well


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Please keep telling us how well you are taking this. I'm very convinced you are at peace....


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things, whether he did it or not....whether it was a level playing field or not...its still pretty bold of him to post a picture like that.

I stopped following him a long time ago, but it was re-tweeted by Bruyneel - had to unfollow him to


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

That is without a doubt the finest example of "faux finish" I've ever seen.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

He hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

777 said:


> The guy is probably the best, most determined athlete on the face of the planet. He's the only reason I've ever picked up a bike.


So you're a follower of fashion; only doing what those more popular than you do? Nice.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*sad*

The guy is probably the best, most determined doper on the face of the planet. He's the only reason I've ever picked up a syringe. :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

"Just laying around..." 

What I find most appalling is his use the transitive "laying" instead of the proper intransitive "lying". Are there are no PEDs for good grammar?


----------



## hansie (Nov 7, 2012)

Elpimpo said:


> That picture is awesome..
> 
> "you cant erase the memories"


+1 totally agree


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> So you're a follower of fashion; only doing what those more popular than you do? Nice.


Everyone has at one point, including you... nice indeed.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

looigi said:


> "just laying around..."
> 
> what i find most appalling is his use *of* the transitive "laying" instead of the proper intransitive "lying". Are there are no peds for good grammar?


fify...


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

*His tweet was grammatically incorrect*



den bakker said:


>


^ +1

Armstrong's tweet was grammatically incorrect. He should have used the word LYING.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cableguy said:


> Everyone has at one point, including you... nice indeed.


Yeah, I was 15.

I don't understand adults who get "motivated" by what someone else does. Fad diets, fitness gurus, religion, compression crap, oval chainrings.... humans are such followers, and it disgusts me.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, I was 15.
> 
> I don't understand adults who get "motivated" by what someone else does. Fad diets, fitness gurus, religion, compression crap, oval chainrings.... humans are such followers, and it disgusts me.


Yeh, it is stupid to get motivated by what others have done. 

For example, it is really stupid that we got motivated by the Wright brothers and that whole flying an airplane thing...

"Disgusting" I tell ya..

Perhaps having the inability to find motivation in others' accomplishments leads to some of us never reaching our full potential...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Yeh, it is stupid to get motivated by what others have done.
> 
> For example, it is really stupid that we got motivated by the Wright brothers and that whole flying an airplane thing...
> 
> ...


You know what I mean....

In this case, it would be like someone getting motivated by the Wright brothers, but not reaching the level that they did; unless the poster I quoted was motivated by Lance and then beat him in a race, which I doubt.

Motivating to copy/attempt to copy is not the same as motivating one to greatness.

One person putting 'spinners' on his car and then 500 other morons doing so also isn't what I would call a clear sign of 'our' intelligence or the positive power of motivation.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> You know what I mean....
> 
> In this case, it would be like someone getting motivated by the Wright brothers, but not reaching the level that they did; unless the poster I quoted was motivated by Lance and then beat him in a race, which I doubt.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. I always find it interesting that proper marketing can convince some of us what tastes good.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

den bakker said:


>


Repped. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps Lance has been lurking and decided to troll y'all. Mission accomplished?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps Lance has been lurking and decided to troll y'all. Mission accomplished?


More like he has been empowered by the blind faith fanboys who keep feeding him with comments on twitter like:

"You are still the man Lance!!"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> More like he has been empowered by the blind faith fanboys who keep feeding him with comments on twitter like:
> 
> "You are still the man Lance!!"


The people who hate him are just as adamant. What would most of y'all even be doing without Lance?  Baking a cake?

As much as this forum has said that he needs to be forgotten, you're not doing a very good. For _ignoring_ Lance, someone checked his Twitter.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you think this is a stunt from his PR crew? He continues to keep himself in the news by posting these controversial posts on social media. He may have more followers on twitter now then ever before. Who do you think took this photo? Was it his public relations specialist?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

toymanator said:


> Do you think this is a stunt from his PR crew? He continues to keep himself in the news by posting these controversial posts on social media. He may have more followers on twitter now then ever before. Who do you think took this photo? Was it his public relations specialist?


Certainly possible. Anything to rally the few remaining groupies he has left


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Certainly possible. Anything to rally the few remaining groupies he has left


Rally them for what?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Rally them for what?


To feed his very hungry ego. Lance needs sycophants. He's lost without them.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> You know what I mean....
> 
> In this case, it would be like someone getting motivated by the Wright brothers, but not reaching the level that they did; unless the poster I quoted was motivated by Lance and then beat him in a race, which I doubt.
> 
> ...


Apple really got lucky with that whole Ipod thing I guess.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

777 said:


> The guy is probably the best, most determined athlete on the face of the planet. He's the only reason I've ever picked up a bike.


I can't tell you how sad that comment is.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

qwertasdfg24 said:


> He won those jerseys in an era every rider were alleged of using EPO, and he still came out on top, he deserve that memory.
> 
> I don't support him for doping, nor do I disagree with striping him of those win, but I don't have a problem with that photo at all.


Bravo


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe they're not all along one wall... What a horrible decoration fopaux.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

The parellel I draw is of a deposed once powerful dictator hiding in a bunker with
all his now meaningless war trophies, all his generals having abandoned him and
the world having since alienated him. Kind of a different "sad" than everyone here
is interpreting. Betcha anything you want to bet he is demoralized and downcast
at heart. Nobody is that brave or delusional.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

phoehn9111 said:


> The parellel I draw is of a deposed once powerful dictator hiding in a bunker with
> all his now meaningless war trophies, all his generals having abandoned him and
> the world having since alienated him. Kind of a different "sad" than everyone here
> is interpreting. Betcha anything you want to bet he is demoralized and downcast
> at heart. Nobody is that brave or delusional.



I hope you're right.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*The original photo...*

...before they PhotoShopped out his visitor from the Yellow Rose and the wad o' bills in his hand.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

H&b ftw!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to admit, if I was LA and wanted to annoy my detractors, that photo is a pretty good way to do it...

pretty much pegs the Smug-o-meter....


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Lance to all the haters - Up Yours!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

If I didn't already dislike the smug, arrogant prick, this would seal the deal. 

Yeah, this whole doping thing isn't bothering him at all.


----------



## Handbrake (May 29, 2012)

It was a pretty slick way of communicating that. Relaxing in a nice house on a nice couch having just come back from a trip to Hawaii, under 7 yellow jerseys. Considering he'd be tweeting photos of himself pumping gas had he not doped I imagine he sees the trade as well worth it. 

I do like the way he has the jerseys framed and lit. I'm hoping he keeps them that way so I can buy one at auction after the courts liquidate his assets.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He's on the couch. If you find him smug, ya might be a little insecure. I know, 3-4 of you are going to hit the REPORT BUTTON!!! OMG!


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

den bakker said:


>


This is awesome.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Typical Lance. Cant leave it alone. 

Someone should point out to him one of these days that stunts like this don't exactly make it look like you've moved on.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

wabasso said:


> I can't tell you how sad that comment is.



There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD

Now go sit down you NON professional


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Agent319 said:


> There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD
> 
> Now go sit down you NON professional


I'm trying to figure out how, in any way, this diatribe relates to the comment you quoted, which was in response to a guy who said he only started cycling because of Lance....


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Agent319 said:


> There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD
> 
> Now go sit down you NON professional


There are two types of people in this world. Those who have educated themselves by reading USADA's Reasoned Decision, and all of the appendices, and those who continue to rely on talking points.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD

Now go sit down you NON professional


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Agent319 said:


> There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD
> 
> Now go sit down you NON professional


You can say that again.

(WTF?)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Agent319 said:


> There are two types of people in this world. The one type are those who have cycled professionally and the other type are those who haven't. So those who haven't cycled professionally and want to throw Lance under the bus because he used illegal drugs aren't looking at the big picture. Lance raced with those who doped. PERIOD. Did all racers dope? NOPE. I'm sure all racers who started out in this sport didn't intend to dope. But as they move up in competition they see and hear about others doing illegal things to get ahead. They bust their humps legally and know they are getting beat by those who are doping. So they cross the line to win. Those who compete in professional cycling are the elite of the elite and they'll do anything to stay there. Is it right? NO. If the sport can't guarantee everyone is clean then you can't blame anyone that dopes to win. The last 20 years I'll bet all the winners did some type of illegal drug. FACT. Can you prove it with FACTS and not some statements from girlfriends or disgruntled teamate? NOPE. Only proof we have is that Lance won 7 yellow jersey's. PERIOD
> 
> Now go sit down you NON professional


drugs are bad mkay


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> drugs are bad mkay


Dude if drugs are bad why are some states in the US making it legal


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Agent319 said:


> Dude if drugs are bad why are some states in the US making it legal


wait
what?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Agent319 said:


> Dude if drugs are bad why are some states in the US making it legal


Because Colorado is a bunch of damn dirty hippies!


----------



## S55 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm no advocate of any drug use, but those are his memories which he is entitled to keep as mentioned previously, especially in a sport that is so fraught with doping both past in present. I do agree with him losing his titles, but he can also relish in the wins for beating out the others who may have been just as guilty as he. I put more weight on what he did for cancer research than for his cycling


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

S55;4187871I put more weight on what he did for cancer research than for his cycling :)[/QUOTE said:


> Cancer research?
> Livestrong hasn't done anything for research in years. Its mission is all about "awareness."
> 
> What We Do | LIVESTRONG.org
> ...


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> I can't believe they're not all along one wall... What a horrible decoration fopaux.


Right?! I thought that myself when I first saw the photo. 



spade2you said:


> He's on the couch. If you find him smug, ya might be a little insecure. I know, 3-4 of you are going to hit the REPORT BUTTON!!! OMG!


Rep!


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice DB move, Lance...yet another example of your compulsive need to always rub peoples' noses in it. If not for this major personality defect, you might have actually gotten away with your doping and not be reduced to hanging out alone with your stripped jerseys.

Just goes to show, you can take the boy out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the boy.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

If I do steroids do I get an awesome TV room like that?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Addict07 said:


> Nice DB move, Lance...yet another example of your compulsive need to always rub peoples' noses in it. If not for this major personality defect, you might have actually gotten away with your doping and not be reduced to hanging out alone with your stripped jerseys.
> 
> Just goes to show, you can take the boy out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the boy.


You might as well call his mom a *****.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

spade2you said:


> You might as well call his mom a *****.


Believe his biological dad claimed that title. His mum did her best for her son, 
I guess it's the old nature or nurture debate.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kiwisimon said:


> Believe his biological dad claimed that title. His mum did her best for her son,
> I guess it's the old nature or nurture debate.


Naw, she was. She really seemed to like the royal douche bags.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Addict07 said:


> Nice DB move, Lance...yet another example of your compulsive need to always rub peoples' noses in it. If not for this major personality defect, you might have actually gotten away with your doping and not be reduced to hanging out alone with your stripped jerseys.
> 
> Just goes to show, you can take the boy out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the boy.


Are you trying to be ironic by rubbing Lance's nose in it about rubbing other people's noses in it? If so, well played.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fanboys be gone.................! 
Your time would be better served on Facebooger. Lance is waiting for your up-date.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Another version of the foto


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Just seems to me that it is Lance's way of flipping off the USADA, UCI and WADA without having to lift a finger. Sure, he's probably milking it for the attention...if that's his schtick now, so be it. It comes across about as smart as Bikerfox front flipping his bike in front of a cop...but hey, if that's what he wants to do, then more power to him.

Personally, I prefer the Ride to Conquer Cancer (link in my sig) up here to the Livestrong stuff...I know the local cancer foundation actually funds research, equipment purchases and assists with treatments. Just happy that next year I'll actually do it on a proper road bike


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh... He was the best of the dopers, and the UCI helped covered it up. Hope some day he writes a book and tells where all the bodies are buried.

Some people will never be happy. In their minds Hitler > Lance. Even though 90% of them wouldn't be riding a bike if it wasn't for this man.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Seems to me that since he has had the jerseys stripped, he should be legally compelled to surrender them. 

Then he can buy some fake ones from China to put in his ugly frames.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup it would've been better if he didn't get inspired to start riding.


wabasso said:


> I can't tell you how sad that comment is.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

MercRidnMike said:


> Just seems to me that it is Lance's way of flipping off the USADA, UCI and WADA without having to lift a finger. Sure, he's probably milking it for the attention...if that's his schtick now, so be it. It comes across about as smart as Bikerfox front flipping his bike in front of a cop...but hey, if that's what he wants to do, then more power to him.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Ride to Conquer Cancer (link in my sig) up here to the Livestrong stuff...I know the local cancer foundation actually funds research, equipment purchases and assists with treatments. Just happy that next year I'll actually do it on a proper road bike


Did somebody mention BIKERFOX?


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

MercRidnMike said:


> Just seems to me that it is Lance's way of flipping off the USADA, UCI and WADA without having to lift a finger.


The psycho thing about this is that he did lift a finger. It is not like one of his kids whipped out his iPhone and snapped that picture. That photo was professionally taken and digitally altered. It took effort and planning to post a pic of him "relaxing" in his crib.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SFTifoso said:


> In their minds Hitler > Lance. Even though 90% of them wouldn't be riding a bike if it wasn't for this man.


Nonsense


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

zero85ZEN said:


> Did somebody mention BIKERFOX?


Oh god no. . .


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nonsense


The part about Hitler or he part about inspiring people to get on the bike?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

spade2you said:


> The part about Hitler or he part about inspiring people to get on the bike?


Just a wild guess but, yeh:
1. Hitler

followed by 

2. that 90% number


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

For a guy with a lot of cash, he has terrible taste. Where to start? Red with yellow? Lighting jerseys with a table lamp? Such a short ceiling in that space? Having a 20 zillion foot long sofa in the first place. 

He's likely gonna put on his tombstone "Everyone knows I'm the real winner."


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Agent319 said:


> There are two types of people in this world


Those who think that Professional Bicycle Riding is the most important thing in the world...and those who have a life.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Or (1) those who understand that pineapple on pizza is disgusting and (2) weirdos.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Or (1) those who understand that pineapple on pizza is disgusting and (2) weirdos.


10. Those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ninety percent of cyclists started because Hitler inspired them? 
I think you meant sledding.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Big-foot said:


> ...before they PhotoShopped out his visitor from the Yellow Rose and the wad o' bills in his hand.


Is that you Tyler...? :blush2:


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a friend who bought a framed, signed yellow jersey of Lance's at a charity auction for his kid's school a few years back. It was nicely done, framed and the whole bit and he spent like $1400 on it. I asked him what he was going to do with it and he said he would hang onto it for 30 years or so and try to get $10,000 to boost his retirement. I think Lance had just stole his 7th so he was all the rage. I was trying to convince him that it would be worthless within the decade and to sell it while it still had value, unless he really was a fan, in which case, he should keep it and enjoy it. The school did well out of the transaction and I salute my friend for that but I couldn't convince him that his "investment" scheme was riskier than penny stocks.

Some background on yellow jerseys... Lance signed hundreds of thousands of autographs in his day but very few yellow jerseys in comparison. If you walked up to him with a t-shirt or a book, he'd happily sign it but if you took a yellow jersey up to him, he'd respectfully decline and ask you if you had anything else he could pen. Yellow jerseys were reserved for VIP placements and charities and the more of them he signed on the street, the less value an auctioned jersey would have. This is the only thing I've ever been able to respect about Armstrong.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> The psycho thing about this is that he did lift a finger. It is not like one of his kids whipped out his iPhone and snapped that picture. That photo was professionally taken and digitally altered. It took effort and planning to post a pic of him "relaxing" in his crib.


And it worked! 

...on you


----------



## nicoarmando (Nov 7, 2012)

I remember watching Lance pass Jan Ullrich in the '05 time trials when I was 11 or 12. Made me want to get into cycling. What a bummer to see him turn into this.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

nicoarmando said:


> I remember watching Lance pass Jan Ullrich in the '05 time trials when I was 11 or 12. Made me want to get into cycling. What a bummer to see him turn into this.



ah one for Doctor Falsetti

Lance didn't turn into anything. He was always this.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PinarelloGirl said:


> ^ +1
> 
> Armstrong's tweet was grammatically incorrect. He should have used the word LYING.


He's such a pro at lying you'd think he'd know his way around the word.


----------

